# The Witcher Staffel 2: Netflix bestätigt Cast (noch) ohne Mark Hamill und voraussichtlichen Release-Termin



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher Staffel 2: Netflix bestätigt Cast (noch) ohne Mark Hamill und voraussichtlichen Release-Termin*

						Nachdem es zuletzt schon diverse Gerüchte über den erweiterten Cast für die Staffel 2 von The Witcher gab, prescht Netflix nun vor und veröffentlicht das offizielle Line-up an Schauspielern. Die Produktion sei gestartet, die neuen Folgen sollen "voraussichtlich" dann 2021 veröffentlicht werden und acht Folgen sind gesetzt. Nur der Vesemir-Schauspieler steht noch nicht fest. Wird es Mark Hamill?

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher Staffel 2: Netflix bestätigt Cast (noch) ohne Mark Hamill und voraussichtlichen Release-Termin*


----------

